# 7' Gar



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

I havent been bowfishing in about 5 years and my buddy calls and asked if i wanted to get back into it. We went two days in a row and man did we get back into it. It was 7' on the dot had a 36in girth and weighed 150lbs on a old rusty scale. We shot it standing in a buddy of ours back yard on the river and if you cant tell by the way my fat ***** was sweating we had a good fight on our hands.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

great report thanks for sharing nice gar.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Niiice.

Man, I bet that was one hell of a fight!


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Very nice gar! That girl is fat for this time of year. I got a 7'2" gar once in the middle of the summer that was only 142lbs. I bet she had just ate!

Great job guys....this is something you will never forget.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

That's a nice one. Great job.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Great fish.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Which river? Great fish, what a fatty.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

That beast is fat, I bet it's over 150


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

I bet that was one pzzzed off fish....LOL


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

man thats a hog.. nice fish too!


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice gar!!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*Dangit*


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I would hate to be wrestling something that big in a boat with a set of choppers like that! That's a beast, nice one fellas!

S4L


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice shooting thats the reward you get for waiting 5 years, that thing sure is fat. Great pictures thanks for the report.


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks guys. For the ? on what river i cant say sorry.LOL a buddy of mine was running his lines the other day and when he came around the corner some SOB was checking them. He idled up to them and asked why they were checking his lines and they said were not from around here we didnt know any better. Then they asked what he was doing with a bow in his boat so he told them he was bowfishing for gar. The next day the same guys came back with a bow fishing boat and a lot of people in it. Its not like we think we own the river or anything like that i just like to keep my locations to myself.


----------



## gar11 (Jul 4, 2011)

What did yall do with the gar?


----------

